# T1 t2 t3 what do they mean



## Stovies

so Im looking at property and trying to get the gist of the terminology but what does the T1 and T2 and T3 mean in the descriptions.
might seem a stupid question but if you don't know you just don't know

Thanks

Stovies


----------



## Strontium

Ever heard of the internet or Google?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Housing_in_Portugal

The apartments are classified in types T0, T1, T2, etc., that define the number of separate bedrooms. So a T0 means a studio apartment (no separate bedrooms, with bedroom and sitting room combined in the same single room), while a T2 means an apartment with two separate bedrooms (plus a living room). Usually, T0 apartments have a kitchenette while T1 and above apartments usually have a kitchen as a separate room. When an apartment has additional small bedrooms (only allowing a single bed and/or without window), the quantity of these rooms appear in the typology after a "+" (e.g. T1+1, means an apartment with a normal bedroom plus a small bedroom).

Separate houses are analogously classified, with a "V" prefix replacing the "T". So, a house with a living


----------

